# Alfine shifters.



## Mulcher (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm thinking of going IGH with either the Alfine 8, or11, but am put off with one thing... the shifters.

I originally had problems changing gears due to dodgy thumbs, but, I've managed to solve this by using Sram X-0 twist shifters.

Looking at the Alfine 8, there is a grip shift from the Nexus range. This shifter looks cheap & nasty, also doesn't seem to have the rugged, quality build as the Sram's X-0. 

The Alfine 11 doen't have anything to offer here shifter-wise, so I'll have to pass.

Is there any third-party solution to this dilemma?

Mulcher.


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

Nexus twist shifter is better than it looks, I've run my for three seasons. Right now the Alfine 11 has only a trigger shifter. JTEK is making a bar end shifter but it's for drops.


----------



## LukeSPOOK (Aug 27, 2007)

pursuiter said:


> Nexus twist shifter is better than it looks, I've run my for three seasons. Right now the Alfine 11 has only a trigger shifter. JTEK is making a bar end shifter but it's for drops.


2nd that, I've been runniing the Nexus twist grip as well -- also did an MTB enduro with it -- works great.
Only slight problem with it is it makes your brake lever position slightly too inboard for my liking.
Running cable disks so I was able to use the Nexus combined brake lever / twist grip.
Got it for $3 plus postage from Icycles.
:thumbsup:


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

My experience: twister works fine, but gets sloppy/crappy in mud and, in general, after a season or so of hard use. I thought it was the hub and/or cable adjustment, but turned out to be solved by putting on a new shifter. The thumb shifter has seemed to be more durable and precise. Both shifters are a compromise with the type of bars I run (Jones H-bar and Titec H-bar). 

Oh yeah, this is all with the 8 speed hubs. I have no experience with the 11, but look forward to giving it a shot.


----------



## LukeSPOOK (Aug 27, 2007)

Mud has a tendency to wreck most bike parts.
Admittedly, I dont give my bike as hard a time as some do - so don't tend to wear things out much.
Another advantage I found with the twist grip is the ability to grab 3 - 4 gears at once - I found this useful on the trail when the terrain changes quickly.
The fact that the Alfine 11 does not have a twist grip option at present, (I understand why Shimano has done this - for the reason of durability, brake lever positioning and not being as popular as the trigger shifters) made me hesitant to get one - although because of the 11s wider gearing range I'll probably take the plunge eventually.


----------

